# mini gentoo

## wfx

Hallo ich möchte mein gentoo so klein wie möglich machen und volgendes sollte aber trotzdem funktionieren:

vsftp, apache & php.

Such mich schon krumm was ich den noch rauswerfen könnte.

Das ganze system benötigt im moment 1,4MB

Ausgansbasis ist eine installation ohne x11 mit anschliesendem

emerge des vsftp, apache mit php.

(100MB wären schön ;-)

Danke für jede info

Wolfgang

----------

## Dimitri

Was ist den bis jetzt draussen? Und worauf beziehen sich die 1,4 MB?

Wär cool wenn es eine gentoo single Floppy Version gäbe.

Dim

----------

## wfx

ui 1.4MB ist ja sooo falsch sorry, richtig => 1.4GB

Tja was ist alles drausen....

Alle app die eben nicht für das system notwendig sein können(bis auf nano :) wie lynx usw. x11 hab ich nicht und daher auch keine x11 progs. und gaaanze doc is auch weg.

den gcc kann man ja schlecht entfernen (ein update wird sonst müsam)

habe aber noch perl python wen ich nur wüste ob ich die einfach so entfernen kann.

----------

## bpkri

AFAIK braucht emerge / portage Python, weils eben in python geschrieben ist. Ohne das wirst du also nciht auskommen...

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

also 1,4GB ist aber schon recht heftig. Da sind sicher noch mehr Programme dabei. Oder hast Du da die distfiles miteingerechnet?

Perl würde ich auch drinnenlassen, da man nie wissen kann, ob es nicht irgenwann ein script gibt das Perl braucht. Und Perl ist normalerweise schon standrdmässig auf einem UNIX drauf.

Gib doch mal ein emerge -ep world ein um zu sehen was wirklich noch da ist.

Dim

----------

## wfx

Ok hab mal das emerge -ep resultat auf http://teg.sourceforge.net/fx/foo/world_list.txt

hochgeladen (will ja hier nichts als forumflooder berümtheit erlangeng ;)

das speech ding will ich drauflassen (der kleine rechner hat keinen monitor dafür kann er meldung geben :-) und so riesig ist es auch nicht.

----------

## Dimitri

Also so auf den ersten Blick würd ich mal folgendes versuchen zu entfernen:

patch

ncurses (ausser du willst make menuconfig verwenden)

debutils

das ganze man Zeug

cracklib

iptables oder ipchains je nachdem was du willst

lynx

raidtools (ausser du hast mehrere Festplatten)

dhcp und dhcpd

java

Dim

----------

## Donnergurgler

Du hast sowohl iptables als auch ipchains installiert. Verwendest Du den

2.4er Kerbel, reicht iptables. Was ist mit den Man-Pages?

----------

## wfx

ncurses: benötige ich auch für nano

dhcp und dhcpd benötige ich auch (pptp dhcp und für meine localen rechner dhcpd)

@donner sind jetzt auch weg

rest vom os sind  jetzt ~1.3GBLast edited by wfx on Mon Jan 20, 2003 1:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Donnergurgler

Brauchst Du die Sourcen in /usr/portage/distfiles/*  ?

----------

## Dimitri

Brauchst Du die glib (nicht die glibc!!)

----------

## wfx

/usr/portage/distfiles ist leer

hmmmm glib ist doch eigentlich nur für grafik (gtk/gnome udgl) notwendig oder?

----------

## Dimitri

Dann noch die Dokus in /usr/share/man /usr/share/infi und /usr/share/doc

Dim

----------

## Donnergurgler

Hmm ... bist Du Dir sicher, dass Dein Gentoo 1,4 GigaByte belegt   :Question: 

----------

## hopfe

Hast das Verzeichnis  "/var/tmp" mal durchgesehen, hier legt portage auch einiges ab. 

kann dir leider nicht den genauen Pfad nennen, da ich gerade nicht vor meinem Gerät sitze  :Sad: 

Edit: Bist du dir sicher das du BlackdownJava brauchst ?Last edited by hopfe on Mon Jan 20, 2003 2:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wfx

ein df -h sagt das ich 1.3G verwende.

Habe aber keine webseiten oder andere documente drauf und

in var/log sind rund 1mb.

@hopfe das hab ich schon geleert.

hmm und das mit dem blackdown-jdk ist etwas seltsam

ist nämlich laut emerge nicht installiert(brocken?)?

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

was wahrscheinlich noch weg kann:

- sys-apps/reiserfsprogs-3.6.4-r1 (Benutzt Du ReiserFS?)

- sys-apps/ipchains-1.3.10-r1 (Beim 2.4er-Kernel nimm lieber iptables)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r10 (Kernel bauen und weg damit!)

- sys-apps/raidtools-0.90-r2 (Hast Du nen Raid?)

- net-misc/ipchains-firewall-1.7.0-r1 (siehe oben)

- net-www/prozilla-1.3.6-r1 (Brauchst Du das wirklich auf dem Rechner?)

- sys-kernel/ac-sources-2.4.20-r2 (siehe oben)

- dev-java/java-config-0.2.7  (Brauchst Du das wirklich auf dem Rechner?)

- dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.3.1-r7 (Brauchst Du das wirklich auf dem Rechner?)

----------

## wfx

bin jetzt auf 693MB es wird  :Smile: 

----------

